

CPU, Display, and Word Processor... In Minecraft - eavc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgWyg3LL_kM

======
samarudge
I wish there was a Minecraft <=> Arduino mod, like mapping Arduino inputs to
blocks in Minecraft and blocks to Arduino outputs. Someone needs to make this
happen =)

